# Anyone Thought Of Doing This??



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I put this link on another thread, but thought it deserved it's own space too!! I for one would LOVE to do this, but a more unique floor plan and perhaps finish!! serious do it yourselfer!!


----------



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

ember said:


> I put this link on another thread, but thought it deserved it's own space too!! I for one would LOVE to do this, but a more unique floor plan and perhaps finish!! serious do it yourselfer!!


OMG! Amazing!

When I was a kid my dad built us a camper. And trust me, it didn't look anything like that. I do wish I had some pictures but basically he built in on a utility trailer and it was a little square box covered in some kind of tin or something. Inside there were bunkbeds. 2 sets. 1 set was full size and he made the base with inner tubes cut into strips and woven. Mom and Dad on the bottom, 3 girls on top. The other bunks were the size of those cushiions you put on a chaise. THe top one folded down and it made our "couch". 1 boy per bunk. A closet, a sink and counter top and that was it. We made a "screen room" out of a tarp and plastic.

What memories this guy is building with his kids.

susan/vt


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been soooo tempted soooo many times.









What has held me back was the lack of a lightweight frame off which to build it.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's mine. Didn't take me nearly as long as that other guy either.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

susan/vt said:


> I put this link on another thread, but thought it deserved it's own space too!! I for one would LOVE to do this, but a more unique floor plan and perhaps finish!! serious do it yourselfer!!


OMG! Amazing!

When I was a kid my dad built us a camper. And trust me, it didn't look anything like that. I do wish I had some pictures but basically he built in on a utility trailer and it was a little square box covered in some kind of tin or something. Inside there were bunkbeds. 2 sets. 1 set was full size and he made the base with inner tubes cut into strips and woven. Mom and Dad on the bottom, 3 girls on top. The other bunks were the size of those cushiions you put on a chaise. THe top one folded down and it made our "couch". 1 boy per bunk. A closet, a sink and counter top and that was it. We made a "screen room" out of a tarp and plastic.

What memories this guy is building with his kids.

susan/vt
[/quote]

I love the old 12 foot campers! I want to get a really old one (or several) and fix them up and use them as guest cottages! BUT I'm not the first to have that idea!

We almost got to visit here a few years ago.

the Adirondack is my current favorite!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Fanatical1 said:


> Here's mine. Didn't take me nearly as long as that other guy either.


I don't think we have the clearance for that on the roads in VT! But I'd love to see interior pics!!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

ember said:


> I put this link on another thread, but thought it deserved it's own space too!! I for one would LOVE to do this, but a more unique floor plan and perhaps finish!! serious do it yourselfer!!


OMG! Amazing!

When I was a kid my dad built us a camper. And trust me, it didn't look anything like that. I do wish I had some pictures but basically he built in on a utility trailer and it was a little square box covered in some kind of tin or something. Inside there were bunkbeds. 2 sets. 1 set was full size and he made the base with inner tubes cut into strips and woven. Mom and Dad on the bottom, 3 girls on top. The other bunks were the size of those cushiions you put on a chaise. THe top one folded down and it made our "couch". 1 boy per bunk. A closet, a sink and counter top and that was it. We made a "screen room" out of a tarp and plastic.

What memories this guy is building with his kids.

susan/vt
[/quote]

I love the old 12 foot campers! I want to get a really old one (or several) and fix them up and use them as guest cottages! BUT I'm not the first to have that idea!

We almost got to visit here a few years ago.

the Adirondack is my current favorite!
[/quote]
That Airstream is breath taking. They had a couple vintage 1960's "box" campers at the NH RV show this year from the camping museum. That stuff is really neat!


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow. It only cost them $9,300 to build that. Think of the profit margins the commercial manufacturers must have since they buy all the materials in bulk and turn one of these out in only a day or two instead of 7 months...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

fshr4life said:


> Wow. It only cost them $9,300 to build that. Think of the profit margins the commercial manufacturers must have since they buy all the materials in bulk and turn one of these out in only a day or two instead of 7 months...


yes BUT keep in mind that hey also have to pay for the huge building that they assemble them in, insurance, plus a whole bunch of Giligans and their insurances!!


----------

